# A custom engine I built for a client.



## BenPeake (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Here is a groovy little engine I put together for a client of mine. I like this one a lot.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L_uYDuJYGI[/ame]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dparker (Mar 10, 2011)

BenPeake: COOL!!!  That word may show my age but I still think it is COOL! I did not realize the size until I saw it in your hand, very good work.
don


----------



## BenPeake (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Don! It's one of my favourite engines.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool little engine!

BTW, Cool never goes out of style!


----------

